# [gelöst]Blocker - 26 Stück....

## Karsten1973

Hi,

ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe. Der Versuch, von KDE 4.4.0 auf 4.4.1 zu kommen erzeugt im Bereich qt zahlreiche Blocker, die ich nicht aufgelöst bekomme.

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.8.4 [4.8.3-r3] USE="-debug (-ipv6%*)" 1,169 kB
> 
> [ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.9.7 [3.8.5] 138 kB                           
> ...

 

Hat jemand das Problem schon gehabt und gelöst? Ich denke, dass da noch irgendwelche qt3-Reste rumfliegen - aber was ich tun muss, kriege ich nicht raus.

Danke für jede Hilfe!

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Karsten

Hm..., ich würde da versuchen zunächst ein separates Update der Qt-libs durchzubringen...

also zb via 

```
# emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-libs/qt-)
```

/edit:

("qlist" ist mit im Paket "portage-utils" enthalten)

----------

## Karsten1973

Danke für den Tipp. Ich probiere das gerade aus und bekomme:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB            

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1  USE="exceptions iconv mysql pch qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -odbc -postgres" 0 kB                                                                                                                                       

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng pch qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -raster" 0 kB                                                                                                                 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1  USE="accessibility exceptions kde pch (-aqua) -debug -phonon" 0 kB                        

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1  USE="exceptions kde pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1  USE="exceptions pch qt3support (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB                                           

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.1  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                           

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.6.1  USE="dbus kde opengl qt3support" 0 kB                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions glib iconv pch qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake" 156,838 kB                                                                                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions iconv mysql pch qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -odbc -postgres" 0 kB                                                                                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                        

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                          

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng pch qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -raster" 0 kB                                                                                                          

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="accessibility exceptions kde pch (-aqua) -debug -phonon" 0 kB                 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions kde pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB                                           

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions pch qt3support (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                           

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                           

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2)               

Total: 26 packages (13 upgrades, 13 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 156,838 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)                                             

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-qt3support

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-opengl

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-test

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-sql

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2[sqlite,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-webkit

    ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2[-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-core

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 9 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-multimedia

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-svg

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-script

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-assistant

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2[dbus,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2[qt3support,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)
```

So richtig viel schlauer bin ich noch nicht - qt ist offenbar das Problem, aber was hat es denn? Vielleicht fehlt ihm ein Paket, dass ich nicht in package.keywords freigegeben habe? Ich versuche im großen und ganzen stable laufen zu lassen.

----------

## franzf

qt-gui-4.6.2 will nicht mit qt-core-4.6.1. usw.

Liegt daran dass die einzelnen Qt-Pakete ihre Abhängigkeiten in der selben Version brauchen.

Ich dache bisher immer dass portage diese Blocks selber lösen kann, aber so..

Einfach rigoros alle x11-libs/qt-* deinstallieren, dann sollte sich das Problem gegeseen haben  :Wink: 

Entweder danach selber installieren was du willst, oder Portage als Abhängigkeiten reinziehen lassen was notwendig ist, z.B. bei nem emerge -uDN world.

----------

## Karsten1973

 *franzf wrote:*   

> qt-gui-4.6.2 will nicht mit qt-core-4.6.1. usw.
> 
> Liegt daran dass die einzelnen Qt-Pakete ihre Abhängigkeiten in der selben Version brauchen.
> 
> 

 

Ah! Ich nutze folgendes System in meinen package.keywords: Ich gebe in der Regel die nötige Fassung so ein <=xxx-4.6.1

(Ich will ja zurück auf Stable, wenn es geht!)

localhost package.keywords # emerge -av1 $(qlist -I -C x11-libs/qt-)

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:   

        /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.                  

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1-r1 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions glib iconv pch qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake" 0 kB                                                                                                                                      

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                       

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1  USE="exceptions iconv mysql pch qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -odbc -postgres" 0 kB                                                                                                                                       

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                               

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                           

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng pch qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -raster" 0 kB                                                                                                                 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1  USE="accessibility exceptions kde pch (-aqua) -debug -phonon" 0 kB                        

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1  USE="exceptions kde pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1  USE="exceptions pch qt3support (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB                                           

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.1  USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                           

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.6.1  USE="dbus kde opengl qt3support" 0 kB                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions glib iconv pch qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake" 156,838 kB                                                                                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions iconv mysql pch qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -odbc -postgres" 0 kB                                                                                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                        

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                          

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib gtk mng pch qt3support tiff xinerama (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -raster" 0 kB                                                                                                          

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="accessibility exceptions kde pch (-aqua) -debug -phonon" 0 kB                 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions kde pch (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB                                           

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions pch qt3support (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                           

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2 [4.6.1] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                           

Total: 27 packages (14 upgrades, 13 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 156,838 kB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:                

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                         

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                         

x11-libs/qt-multimedia:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-multimedia                                             

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                           

x11-libs/qt-svg:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                    

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-svg                                             

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                                 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.1[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                                 

x11-libs/qt-test:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-test                                             

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                     

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2', 'merge')                 

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2', 'merge')               

    (and 8 more)                                                                                                         

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1', 'merge')  

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.1[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 9 more)                                                                                                  

x11-libs/qt-assistant:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                          

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-assistant                                             

x11-libs/qt-sql:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2[sqlite,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                                        

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1[sqlite,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1', 'merge')            

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')                                    

    (and 1 more)                                                                                                        

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.1[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                          

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)                                                                                          

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1[qt3support,accessibility,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1[-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 6 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2[dbus,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2', 'merge')

    (and 5 more)

x11-libs/qt-opengl:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-opengl

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

x11-libs/qt-webkit:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.1[-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2[-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.6.1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.1[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

[/code]

Also hab ich jetzt alles, was auf 4.6.1 Version beschränkt war, auf 4.6.2 erhöht. nun kriege ich:

Meine mit package.keyword freigegebenen qt sehen so aus:

```
localhost package.keywords # cat * | grep qt

sys-auth/policykit-qt

<=x11-libs/qt-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0

<=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2

<=x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2

```

----------

## schachti

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Ah! Ich nutze folgendes System in meinen package.keywords: Ich gebe in der Regel die nötige Fassung so ein <=xxx-4.6.1
> 
> (Ich will ja zurück auf Stable, wenn es geht!)

 

Damit schliesst Du aber Versionen wie -r1, -r2 etc. aus, die unter Umständen kleinere Probleme lösen. Ich würde daher eher ~ statt <= verwenden.

----------

## franzf

Deine package.keywords verhindert, dass die revidierten Gentoo-ebuilds installiert werden.

Also z.B. qt-core-4.6.2-r1.

Und das scheint ziemlich Probleme zu machen, denn es gibt kein qt-core-4.6.2 mehr, weshalb qt-core-4.6.1 reingezogen wird  :Razz: 

Wenn du nach stable willst solltest du in package.keywords gar nix stehen haben  :Razz: 

----------

## Karsten1973

Danke. Ich habe jetzt alle qt*-4.6.1 in der letzten Ausgabe auf 4.6.2 hoch erlaubt. Dabei ist dann aufgefallen, dass qt-core-4.6.2 noch in die .unmask muss (komisch!). Jetzt läuft der Compile-Prozess für qt an. Erstmal danke für die Hilfe. Und das <= ersetze ich gerne durch ~ -- danke für den Tipp!

----------

## Karsten1973

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Deine package.keywords verhindert, dass die revidierten Gentoo-ebuilds installiert werden.
> 
> Wenn du nach stable willst solltest du in package.keywords gar nix stehen haben 

 

Hehe. Ich will stable UND kde 4.4.1...

----------

## franzf

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Hehe. Ich will stable UND kde 4.4.1...

 

Jaja, es gibt Leute die würden sagen dass selbst wenn die kde4-Sachen im Paketmanager als stable gelistet sind, kde4 noch lange nicht stabil ist  :Razz: 

----------

## Karsten1973

Während ich auf den Kompiliervorgang warte: Kennt jemand ein Skript mit dem man aus package.keywords und unmask Einträge löschen kann, die bereits stable sind?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Ah! Ich nutze folgendes System in meinen package.keywords: Ich gebe in der Regel die nötige Fassung so ein <=xxx-4.6.1
> 
> (Ich will ja zurück auf Stable, wenn es geht!)

  Beachte das zZt Qt-4.6.2 Stable ist...!

ich würde ähnliches wie franzf schon erwähnt hat empfehlen,

nimm die ganzen "x11-libs/qt-*" Einträge aus der package.keywords raus!

----------

## Karsten1973

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Beachte das zZt Qt-4.6.2 Stable ist...!

 

Hiernach

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-libs/qt

nicht. (Ich hab ein amd64-System.

----------

## franzf

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Beachte das zZt Qt-4.6.2 Stable ist...! 
> 
> Hiernach
> 
> http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-libs/qt
> ...

 Hiernach schon:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-libs/qt-gui

Grund: qt ist split und sämtliche Programme haben als Abhängigkeit nur jene Gesplitteten Pakete.

x11-libs/qt (==meta-ebuild) ist nur noch da, damit Leute die alle qt rausgesplitteten Pakete haben wollen diese auch einfach installieren können.

Da dies wohl kaum jemand braucht und man die Leute davon abbringen will, blind "emerge qt" einzutippen ist das Ding per package.mask maskiert.

----------

## Karsten1973

D'Oh! *Facepalm*

Das ist also das nächste Projekt... das umzustellen. Zur Erklärung... auf der Kiste läufst seit 2004 oder so Gentoo. Mit neuen Platten, Mainboard, Prozessor.... immer nachkompiliert. Da sind viele alte Dinge drin, die sich nicht von alleine angepasst haben.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> D'Oh! *Facepalm*
> 
> Das ist also das nächste Projekt... das umzustellen. Zur Erklärung... auf der Kiste läufst seit 2004 oder so Gentoo. Mit neuen Platten, Mainboard, Prozessor.... immer nachkompiliert. Da sind viele alte Dinge drin, die sich nicht von alleine angepasst haben.

  Ah.. Ok, verstehe, du hast da bisher noch das alte, inzwischen hart maskierte 

```
$ eix -e qt

* x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:  

        (3)     [M]3.3.8b-r1 [M]3.3.8b-r2

        (4)     [M]4.5.3 [M](~)4.6.1 [M]4.6.2

        {cups dbus debug doc examples firebird immqt immqt-bc ipv6 kde mysql nas nis odbc opengl postgres qt3support sqlite xinerama}

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework
```

drauf...

Meinst du nicht das es sich anbietet das gleich jetzt mit zu korrigieren?

du bräuchtest da eigentlich nur mit

```
emerge -avC x11-libs/qt:4
```

 das alte (komplett) Paket entfernen,

dann sollte bei einem normalen world oder kde Update gleich die Qt-4 Module (Split Packages) mit installiert werden.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## Karsten1973

Ich fasse mal zusammen: Die Lösung lautet:

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -avC x11-libs/qt:4
> ```
> ...

 

Danke!!!

----------

## schachti

Das hört sich so an, als ob Du mal Dein world-File ausmisten und anschliessend emerge --depclean ausführen solltest - es scheinen Pakete in Deinem world-File zu stehen, die eigentlich nur als Abhängigkeit gebraucht werden/wurden und dort gar nicht auftauchen sollten.

----------

